# need to vent!!



## newmama30+ (Oct 4, 2010)

This week has went from bad to worse!!! it started out with one of our goat kids and a doe dying on Monday, then my son ran head first into our China Hutch on Wednesday and gave himself a concussion. Thursday our other bottle baby Frost got sick so had to take him in and get him taken care of. Then Saturday came around, we took our Mini-horses to the Auction, no one wanted them, and then came home to only three dogs being here, our older dogs took off with our brand new three month old pup and didn't bring her back with them, we cant find her and the look my kids gave me makes me feel about an inch tall. I am so mad at myself right now that I literally gave myself a headache and would like to just go bawl my eyes out for all the good it would do. So tomorrow has to be better right? things cant get much worse thats for sure.


----------



## bleatinghearts (Feb 26, 2010)

The saying "it never rains but it pours" seems to apply to your week. I'm sorry this ones been such a bummer. I'm hoping this week brings you some peace.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I'm so sorry  I just can't stand weeks like that  I hope your able to find the lost pup, and find the mini's a new home.


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

:hug: ...... ray:


----------



## newmama30+ (Oct 4, 2010)

Thanks, I made Hubby a deal as far as the horses go, I will sell The Mare and Foal. I can keep my son's mini as long as I geld him so he calms back down, and I have to get him a cart and work him. Unfortunately there just isn't really a market for horse's of any kind around here. I am afraid the Pup is probably gone, as we have alot of snow, but I am holding out hope that someone picked her up. We are getting a LGD Pup next month though so the kids are excited about that. Everything else I am just taking in stride as part of the learning curve with the goats even if it sucks.


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

I'm so sorry all that happened to you and your family. It sure seems like a flood of bad luck. I think horses are hard to sell anywhere now, they just cost so much to keep. It's really hard about the goats. Hope the bottle baby is doing all right.

I hope the pup shows up, and that your son is okay.

Jan


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I am so sorry... you are having such a rough go at it.....  ....I will pray ....that your life will turn around and be better.... :hug: ray:


----------



## farmgirl42 (Jan 3, 2010)

Praying that your pup comes home, your goats are OK, you find homes for your other horses, and your head quits hurting! So sorry that your last week was so bad, but hopefully this week will be better!


----------



## newmama30+ (Oct 4, 2010)

No pup yet, and no water hubby accidently took out the outside hydrant, so today we are trying to dig it out ohh fun. Thanks for the prayers, and JoJo's head is doing better doesn't look near as bad as it did. Put ads in the local papers for the puppy today. now if i could just fix the printer!


----------



## newmama30+ (Oct 4, 2010)

Well when it rains it Pours, the God lets the sunshine come through, The puppy is home after a long week of worrying about her, the Hydrant is fixed finally only took them til today to get done with that!!! The horses seem to be behaving better so at least they aren't causing any new trouble! and we had a set of twins born today that are up and nursing on their own, I didn't even have to help clean them up what a good Mama 22 is she might get a name if she does this well next time around. So hopefully this is the start to a good weekend and I will have lots of babies by Monday?!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

That is so great to hear Bobbi Jo! Sounds like things are turning around!


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

I'm so glad for you! When I read your puppy ran away...and still wasn't back after a few days I felt like crying. For me, dogs are like kids. Our dogs are certainly close family members. We had to go out and look for two of ours a couple of weeks back. My husband let them out to potty late at night and turned his back to re-stack the wood pile. Couldn't find them and they wouldn't come when they were called. We waited an hour, and nothing. We have neighbors out here in the trees and they will shoot trespassing dogs, so we went out hunting for them. It was pouring and there are a few ponds around. I kept thinking I heard our little cattle dog, Sarge, crying from a distance but wasn't sure. I kept convincing myself he had fallen in one of the ponds and was stuck and was going to drown or die of a chill if we didn't find him and he was stuck there all night. Finally found both stupid heads, separated of course, and Sarge was soaked to the bone. So he may have fallen in a pond and cried and finally gotten himself out. Dumb animals make us insane with worry!!! And congrats on healthy kiddos. Healthy little new babies can always brighten a mood.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

i am so happy to hear things are turning around! And Firelight I am glad your dogs were found! I couldn't imagine losing a dog! I think that's one reason I don't have any right now. I am so afraid they will get up on the road and get hit  My 4yo wants a dog sooooooo bad, so I try to get her out with the goats as much as weather permits, and lately it's been so beautiful.


----------



## newmama30+ (Oct 4, 2010)

Firelight you are so right dogs are like kids, and although our big dogs have jobs to do the two we have right now spend a good portion of the day in the house and patrol our ten acres at night to keep the *****, Coyotes and neighbor dogs away they are like our kids, but our little dogs are even more so. My husband is much of a cat fan, and unfortunately we will never have anymore two legged kids unless we adopt them so our 4 legged ones are even more special to us, and Oreo is so lovable we just couldn't give up looking for her. What happened was apparently they (the older dogs) took her west to a farm place, where we didnt go look cause they never go that way, or so we thought! anyhow she got in a shed and couldn't get out due to a snow drift being in the way. I just about cried this yesterday morning when we got the call that this lady thought she had her. I actually rented a 4-wheeler to go look for her yesterday afternoon when we still hadn't found her cause there is so much open land around us. I don't think I have ever felt so happy to have a puppy back as I was tonight when I finally got to hold her in my arms. Needless to say since it is really cold here again she isn't going back outside with the older dogs, she has piddle pads to use in the house now. I was ready to give up, and Hubby kept saying all week she's going to come home just have faith.
@Hoosier, I worry about our dogs getting hit all the time, so we are putting up a fence around our backyard so we won't have to worry as much I think 6 ft. should be high enough, to keep them and the two legged kids in. I understand your daughter wanting a puppy my JoJo is 4 also and this little pup is his best buddy, he doesn't get along quit so well with our 1yr old border collie mix My Ain who is 6 is her girl, she walks her to the bus in the morning when she walks.
Well thank you to everyone for all the Prayers that were said, and sorry for the long post just so elated to have her back!


----------



## citylights (Jul 3, 2009)

Man, we've all had weeks like that! Glad things are looking up though!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

That is great to hear.... :hi5: :hug: ray:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I hope I am not coming down with the 'rains it pours' ugh... I had a sinus infection the weekend before last, and then last night my left ear started bothering me. I haven't had an ear ache/infection in a few years and am very fortunate, so I am doing everything I can to keep this from getting worse. usually when anything occurs reguarding my ears I end of at the dr or ER  

And now my desktop computer isn't working! I don't know what is going on with it? It was fine, and then around 4:30pm I was actually on the site ready birth announcements, and everything locked up. It won't do anything, and now it doesn't want to turn on at all. I'll tinker with it again, but hoping it's not something I can't fix. It's been a great computer, I bought it about 3-4 years ago....I'm thinking maybe the motherboard is dying... It needs a new monitor, so I might end up fixing it or buying a new one....::Sigh::

Hopefully this unlucky spell doesn't come in 3's!! Because I can't afford any more extra costs. I have to upgrade my camera in the next few weeks and it's not a cheap upgrade, but very very necessary...


----------



## newmama30+ (Oct 4, 2010)

just remember when its done then the sunshine's!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks Bobbi Jo! I think things are getting better this evening. Last night my bad luck continued into this morning with Trouble's weak buckling! I hope it's smooth sailing from here cause I am too exhausted for any more drama!


----------

